# For those that can't quite get it into the toilet



## mark handler (May 12, 2015)

For those that can't quite get it into the toilet







I like the grab bar...


----------



## FM William Burns (May 12, 2015)

Don't wear sandals


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 12, 2015)

Tripping hazard.

Brent.


----------



## jdfruit (May 12, 2015)

Handler

Your photo stock must be enormous,

Thanks for another odd/unusual pic


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2015)

Also not accessible


----------



## Wayne (May 12, 2015)

Do they have ADA type laws in Japan?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 12, 2015)

Finally a urinal where I don't dip the tip.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2015)

Wayne said:
			
		

> Do they have ADA type laws in Japan?


Japan does have accessibility laws that mandate new construction projects include provisions for persons with disabilities, No so for older buildings.


----------



## JPohling (May 12, 2015)

What diameter hole would be specified in the wheelchair seat to allow this to work nicely as a dump station?   Back er in and let er go.


----------



## Wayne (May 12, 2015)

What's not true? I'm confused because I only asked a question.


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2015)

Wayne said:
			
		

> What's not true? I'm confused because I only asked a question.


Sorry misread it. yes they do


----------



## pwood (May 16, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Finally a urinal where I don't dip the tip. Brent.


judging from your wearing your dress portfolio I can,t see where that is a problem!:mrgreen:


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 16, 2015)

pwood said:
			
		

> judging from your wearing your dress portfolio I can,t see where that is a problem!:mrgreen:


It's not a miniskirt.  

Brent.


----------

